# Rat Playpen



## braggalot01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Anyone know of any good rat play pens? Either one to buy or make. The rabbit/guinea pig play pens, my girls just climb right out of. Tried doing the cardboard boxes, they chew right threw it. I used to let them run on my bed, but they figured out how to get down, and they will just jump right off of the couch. Letting 4 free range at the same time can be difficult sometimes when they all want to go different ways. I hate having them free range at different times, because the ones that are in the cage just give you that stare. So does anyone have any good ideas for play pens?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

It's expensive, but martins playpens are great and have a locking lid, I don't think you can fit with them with the lid shut though.

Other option is hardboard, I'd do 3ft high, and about 4 ft wide. Most can't jump that high, and you can sit in with them. You just make a slit 2 inches in half it's height, so for a 3ft one, 18in. They then just fit together, and come apart easily for storage.

If you don't understand what I mean I'll try to find the squidoo tutorial.


----------



## braggalot01 (Feb 26, 2011)

I looked up a tutorial and that seems like it could definitely work! I'm not very handy, so I might have to ask home depot to cut it for me (if they do that). We will see. This is the link where I found how to do it. http://www.squidoo.com/RatPen They said to do 2 foot high walls, Im thinking at least 2 1/2-3 foot walls. My girls are very athletic, and can jump pretty high up.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes that's why I suggested three. I made mine 2ft but it wasn't tall enough they'd get right out.

Also, it depends on the person but they should do the slits for you, at the very least they will cut the boards to side which is the harder part.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

The way smes suggested is great.

I let mine run around on my bed with me. I usually just put down an old blanket so the males don't get pee everywhere when they mark..Rose pees too but no marking.


----------

